# Bizzare reaction at DH 82 crash In South Africa



## pbfoot (Sep 16, 2007)

Dh 82 Tiger Moth crashes and crowd beats survivors

Talk about adding injury to... well, injury. The family of a South African pilot whose Tiger Moth crashed into traffic near Johannesburg this week says they weren't aware their son was attacked by an angry mob following the crash, until they saw the news on a website. That leads some to wonder whether the alleged attack even took place.



Glen Simpson was flying Wednesday with passenger Johan van Vuuren onboard when the lightweight vintage plane impacted the road for unknown reasons, striking several vehicles. Simpson's passenger, and the driver of a taxi struck by the plane, were killed.

SAPA reports another 23 people were injured in the crash, including Simpson. But not all his injuries may have come from the accident.

Reports on a news website implied Simpson was "attacked by angry commuters... His father Mike told 702 Eyewitness News that angry commuters started kicking Simpson after the accident, while he was still strapped to his seat. A witness confirmed that commuters had attacked the injured pilot."

That was news to Simpson's family, according to SAPA. Authorities are still sorting out the facts of the alleged attack.

"We are still investigating the accident and will have to call in various experts along the way," said Civil Aviation Authority spokesperson Phindi Gwebu, reports The Star. "But the minimum time we are looking at until completion is three months."

Meanwhile, Simpson is said to be recovering in a local hospital... doing well but still in pain, according to a hospital worker


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2007)

Why the **** would someone do that?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 16, 2007)

That is plain crasy..... 

Charles


----------

